# (delta) Ammco 7" Metal Shaper



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm finally in the metal shaper club!
i was told by member and good friend Bob Korves about a metal shaper that was available.
it just so happened that i took Richard King's scraping class in 2013 with the guy that was selling the shaper!
go figure- it's a small world. 
after a few digital exchanges i was able to make an appointment this morning to see the little gem!
it was good to see the owner once again, he's a genuinely nice guy.
he has quite a shop, he has some tools and machines, the like most have not laid eyes on
the shop defies description.
He showed me the object of my desire, and after giving her a little oil and a few revolutions by hand
the old girl once again started cycling like she never missed a beat.

may i introduce you to Cherice, 
Ammco (delta) 7" metal shaper!





5/16" keyways, with 1/4" holes perforating the box in many locations.
there are many setup options




Cherice came with the original atrtachments:
a rotary table


an indexing center 



and a vise, graduated for angle!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

i'm just starting to oil and play with the little shaper, but i love it already!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 16, 2016)

I see they long since abandoned the usual lantern toolholder and started using larger HSS bits with a shim, just like on my Lewis. Less to slip, more rigid.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh man, there you go again! You’ve sucked about every week now!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2016)

Hawkeye said:


> I see they long since abandoned the usual lantern toolholder and started using larger HSS bits with a shim, just like on my Lewis. Less to slip, more rigid.


Hi Mike,
i liked the idea myself.
i have some rectangular Cobalt HSS blanks that will fit and i can grind some tooling with.
i wonder if coming up with a QCTP for a shaper would be overkill ???



chips&more said:


> Oh man, there you go again! You’ve sucked about every week now!


i can't help it Chips, the equipment seems to find me in my dreams!
people keep tellin' me about these dang shiny things .
the very next thing you know- i fall in love again...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2016)

here is a running test!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2016)

pdf's :
op instructions & parts breakdown
sales brochure


----------



## thomas s (Oct 16, 2016)

Have fun with the new machine.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2016)

thomas s said:


> Have fun with the new machine.


thank you very much Thomas!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2016)

here is a cutting test:


----------



## savarin (Oct 16, 2016)

oohhhh thats nice.
was that a shearing bit grind?
What material was being planed?
I want/need one of those


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 16, 2016)

Really like that indexing center.
She's a natural for making gears!!
Great score. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## eeler1 (Oct 16, 2016)

As one of your many enablers, congrats!  And tooled to the gills no less!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice finish. And no - it was a straight cut bit. A shearing bit would be worth grinding, just for trying out.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 17, 2016)

savarin said:


> oohhhh thats nice.
> was that a shearing bit grind?
> What material was being planed?
> I want/need one of those



Hi Sav,
to be honest, i had the bit already lying around- i made no special grind.
the material used was a scrap piece of 6061 aluminum
i wanted one for a long time!



Uglydog said:


> Really like that indexing center.
> She's a natural for making gears!!
> Great score.
> Daryl
> MN


Thank you Daryl,
i was impressed with the attachments and couldn't let the shaper go!
the centers would be great for gearmaking!!



eeler1 said:


> As one of your many enablers, congrats!  And tooled to the gills no less!


Thank you Jon, if it wasn't for friends- i wouldn't have half my junk!
she was nicely appointed! it made the deal that much easier for me.



Hawkeye said:


> Nice finish. And no - it was a straight cut bit. A shearing bit would be worth grinding, just for trying out.


thanks mike,
i'll need to grind a bunch of tools, a shearing bit will be one!


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2016)

I got to get a shaper now!

Nice find!

BTW- well it's been said already.  I'll save my energy

Ken


----------



## brino (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations Mike!

That looks like a great little machine.

-brino


----------



## Whyemier (Oct 17, 2016)

Runs quiet.  I remember the one we used in the shipyard was used to 'HOG' off metal and it* grunted* loudly at you while doing it. 

Nice score.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 17, 2016)

Watching a shaper run should be prescribed for stress relief.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 17, 2016)

4gsr said:


> I got to get a shaper now!
> Nice find!
> BTW- well it's been said already.  I'll save my energy
> Ken


Thank you Ken,
i have wanted a shaper for 20 years, i finally got one!



brino said:


> Congratulations Mike!
> That looks like a great little machine.
> -brino


Thank you very much Brino, 
it is a real pleasure to run, i hope to find many projects to keep her busy.
i think i'll start off with some t nuts for the rotary table.
unfortunately, those have either been lost to time or were not included in the original tool kit, can't say for certain which.



Whyemier said:


> Runs quiet.  I remember the one we used in the shipyard was used to 'HOG' off metal and it* grunted* loudly at you while doing it.
> Nice score.


Thank you Whyemier!
she just whispers and clicks, & makes happy sounds
the large shapers and planers are feats of engineering.
i think i'd pay to work in a place that let me mess around with their cool old school equipment 



CluelessNewB said:


> Watching a shaper run should be prescribed for stress relief.


Hi CluelessNewB,
i agree 100%.
as an imaginary doctor, i prescribe many forms of therapy
welding therapy
milling therapy
turning therapy
metal scraping therapy
shaper therapy
planer therapy
toolmaking therapy
 pick as many as you wish and take whenever possible-

warning: side effects
selective hearing
dreaming of tooling
drooling
daydreaming of making things
insomnia
lightened bank account
extreme euphoria!

use only as directed!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 17, 2016)

A shaper is like a campfire. You can't help but stare at it.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Oct 19, 2016)

Congratulations!  I have noticed myself checking for shapers on ebay and craigslist.  I have no need for one, but that doesn't seem to matter!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 19, 2016)

john.oliver35 said:


> Congratulations!  I have noticed myself checking for shapers on ebay and craigslist.  I have no need for one, but that doesn't seem to matter!


Let's never speak of NEED...
if my wife starts considering my need for items in my shop, i fear that i would no longer get things that i can't seem to live without!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 23, 2016)

here is some more literature, enjoy!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 23, 2016)

if your shaper did not come with a vise, fear not, you can make your own!
just add metal, apply tools and have the will  !


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 24, 2017)

here is the next installment of: as the shaper planes!
i'm modifying a carbide tipped lathe tool in the shaper, for use in the shaper!


----------



## fernballan (Oct 24, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> here is a running test!


I want one on my bedroom table to help me fall asleep


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 24, 2017)

As has been said many times, a shaper in the shop can make anything but money!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 19, 2018)

here is the latest installment of the Ammco Shaper!
i ground a rounded tool from a piece of Antique HSS for use on some aluminum motor supports

Enjoy!!!






thanks for watching!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 19, 2018)

Leaves an amazing finish, and the attachments really make it a versatile machine. I'm on the lookout for a larger version, I really like the idea of setting it up for surfacing and being able to pretty much walk away and be working on something else while it does it's thing. Great score Mike. Cheers, Mike


----------



## tweinke (Feb 20, 2018)

You really had to post that didn't you. Over the last couple of weeks I think I have developed a need to own a shaper and the video didn't help! Now I want one even more.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 20, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> Leaves an amazing finish, and the attachments really make it a versatile machine. I'm on the lookout for a larger version, I really like the idea of setting it up for surfacing and being able to pretty much walk away and be working on something else while it does it's thing. Great score Mike. Cheers, Mike


Thanks Mike,
i love this little shaper- it's a stress reducer to her her run! 



tweinke said:


> You really had to post that didn't you. Over the last couple of weeks I think I have developed a need to own a shaper and the video didn't help! Now I want one even more.


Hi tweinke,
i assure you, they are very cool to have in the shop

get a shaper , and be one of us....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 21, 2018)

and here is video 2 of planing these motor spacers


----------



## middle.road (Feb 21, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Thanks Mike,
> i love this little shaper- it's a stress reducer to her her run!
> 
> 
> ...


Just you go back to machining those spacers and stop tempting those of us who are completely out of floor space for such a toy machine...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 22, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Just you go back to machining those spacers and stop tempting those of us who are completely out of floor space for such a toy machine...


----------



## Dengar (Oct 24, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> here is the latest installment of the Ammco Shaper!
> i ground a rounded tool from a piece of Antique HSS for use on some aluminum motor supports
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> ...


Evening. You should be advancing your table on the back stroke not forward.  Line your arrows up and move the eccentric to the other end of the slot and it will reverse the advancement of the feed to the back stroke.  This needs to be done each time the feed direction is changed.

Just received my AMMCO 7" this week. Best of times.

Dengar...


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Not to be critical but, in the video, it looks like the table/vise are flexing quite a bit during the cuts.  There's a table support shank and bracket that should be adjusted and knob tightened before starting the machine.    Nice machine - they are very useful and fun to use.

John


----------



## Vandeweb (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi Ulma Doctor,

Could you post a few closeups and maybe some rough dimensions of the indexer and rotary tables?  

Thanks,
Brian


----------

